# Leg ache



## Moddey (Jul 31, 2010)

Just thought I'd ask if anyone has had anything similar to what we've just had.

E's left thigh got incredibly sore, he couldn't walk for days and even woke up one night to complain about it.

After two days we went to the doctors, who just shrugged. She said she didn't know that much about diabetes, but techincally, "I suppose", it could be a damaged nerve. We got sent home to see if it eases.

Sometimes, while injecting, the needle seems to hit a nerve and E squeaks or even cries. This only ever lasts a few seconds, though, and doesn't hurt afterwards. Our DN said it's normal. We've found some tricks to avoid this and it doesn't really happen anymore.

But with this leg ache, I couldn't help thinking it had something to do with nerves. When E finally managed to do some walking, he looked like an old man with sciatica, leg bent and limping badly.

He is walking now, but still limping a little. It's been five days and I'm glad to see it's passing, but it's still worrying. He hadn't hurt himself in any way (we've been stuck in the house with the worst heat wave ever, he's been too hot to do anything), nor was there any signs of injury on the leg itself. 
The thigh is completely lump-free, and the skin is in a good condition.

I know this might not have anything to do with diabetes, but I though I'd ask anyway


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2010)

I know you say he hadn't hurt himself, but this sounds very much like an injury I got a while back. I'd hit a brick someone had thoughtfully left on the pavement whilst running and fell. I got up and thought nothing of it, but the next day and for several days I could barely walk because I had torn my quadricep muscle. There was no visible injury. So, just wondering if he might have tripped and not remembered it because it didn't hurt at the time? I would doubt very much that it was due to injections or diabetes or you would expect it to be quite common - especially back in the 'old days' when needles were bigger.

Unfortunately, some doctors see the word 'diabetes' and will attribute any unknown symptom to that first rather than treat it with an unbisaed eye - I've had a few of those myself and my GP is generally very good. Did the doctor not suggest any alternative explanations?

I may be completely wrong, but just a thought!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2010)

For reference, the sciatic nerve runs down the buttock (although the "see-through" diagram doesn't show clearly that it runs down back of buttock, not front of pelvis) see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sciatic_nerve
However, hitting any nerve can cause brief pain at the time and longer term pain depending on actions. Generally, the best thing is to continue moving as normally as possible, as remaining still can make muscles etc cease up. If it's too hot to exercise outdoors, how about swimming, which is a good way to move legs without weight bearing? I must admit if I get any such problems, I phone a physio or sports massage friend - they can usually confirm the anatomical structures involved and recommend what activity is OK.


----------



## Moddey (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks 

E is still limping but he doesn't seem to mind it, it's not really slowing him down at all. And I suppose that's what counts.

He is a clumsy boy, takes after his mummy,  so I suppose he could have hit his leg somewhere.

The only time I really thought of sciatica that was when E couldn't sit up in bed, it hurt too much. It reminded me of myself when pregnant, stuck on my back like a giant beetle...


----------



## Copepod (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I think we can be pretty sure that E isn't pregnant  Good to hear his leg isn't slowing him down.


----------



## Moddey (Aug 6, 2010)

*Transient Synovitis of the Hip*

It came back, Eli has been worse than ever. So we spent an entire day at the hospital, blood tests and ultrasounds galore. And as you all said, not diabetes related. The tissues around the hip are infected. All you can do is rest and take anti-inflammatories and then go back for another ultrasound.
But nothing serious as such. The doctor must've thought I was a horrible mum, grinning when she gave her diagnosis. But I was so relieved to hear it was only that 
Talk about putting things in perspective...


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update Moddey, glad you got to the botton of it and hat he is now getting appropriate treatment


----------



## am64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Moddey said:


> It came back, Eli has been worse than ever. So we spent an entire day at the hospital, blood tests and ultrasounds galore. And as you all said, not diabetes related. The tissues around the hip are infected. All you can do is rest and take anti-inflammatories and then go back for another ultrasound.
> But nothing serious as such. The doctor must've thought I was a horrible mum, grinning when she gave her diagnosis. But I was so relieved to hear it was only that
> Talk about putting things in perspective...



glad to here its not diabetes related aswell ...and sympathise with you ...trying to keep such a little one resting !!


----------

